# Crawfish Etouffee



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One of my favorite dishes is Crawfish Etouffee (say A-2-fay). This one's not as thick as some, and many, like myself, don't like a dark roux in étouffée.

It's mighty tasty! A Louisiana classic.

*Ingredients: *
• 2 pounds - crawfish tails 
• 1/4 pound - butter 
• 1 cup - minced onion 
• 1/2 cup - minced bell pepper 
• 1/2 cup - minced celery 
• 2 tablespoons - crawfish fat 
• 2 cups - cold water 
• 1 tablespoon - corn starch (more if you want a thicker sauce) 
• 1/4 cup - chopped green onion 
• 1/4 cup - chopped parsley 
• Creole seasoning blend, to taste 
• Salt, to taste 
• Pinch - dried thyme 
• Pinch - dried oregano 
• 1 - Bay leaf

*Instructions:* 
Season the crawfish tails with salt, plus a little black and cayenne pepper. Heat the butter in a sauté pan and sauté the onion, bell pepper and celery until the translucent, about 5 minutes. Add the crawfish fat (or extra butter if you don't have any), plus 1-1/2 cups water. Add the Creole seasoning, thyme, oregano, bay leaf and crawfish tails. Bring to a boil, and then reduce heat to low and simmer for 30 minutes. Dissolve the corn starch in the remaining 1/2 cup water and add to the mixture. Add the green onions and parsley, and cook an additional 5 minutes. Serve over hot long grain rice.

Easily feeds 8.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Best crawfish etoufee:

Farm Royale in Beaumont TX - 1980


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Geez Goob you gots too manys stories! I vote we get a new one every week. I want to hear the walleye one first. Oh and this recipe sounds great too!!!


----------



## LOUISIANA BOY (Nov 9, 2009)

Now your talons, that's good eatn


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Ah Gah-rone-tee!


----------

